# Engineering (RF, Satcoms) jobs in HK



## kazou (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello all,

I am looking at the possibility of accompanying my girlfriend to Hong Kong where she has been offered a valuable job. I am a Telcom Engineer specialized in Satellite Communications and Space Science in general. However, I have been applying to all kind of engineering jobs (software developer, game developer, telcom technician) without as much as an answer. In some cases Chinese speaking was required, and I presume in the rest it was ommitted but nevertheless was a requirement.

My question for you guys is if it is easier finding a job once there, and if any of you working in the field can provide me with a rough list of companies in the sector with a technical office in Hong Kong where non-Chinese speakers can work. I speak French, German, Spanish and English.

Thanks in advance!


----------

